# Hi from Spain



## TARI (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi everybody??? My name is Eduardo Tarilonte (my friends call me Tari). I am a composer, mainly of docummentary. It is a pleasure to be between so many friends and partners.
I hope this forum will be a good place to talk about composing, software, etc.
Best regards???
www.eduardotarilonte.com


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi Eduardo and welcome to VI Control! See you around the forums then!


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi Eduardo,

How are ya? Welcome to V.I.!

Take care,
-Sid.


----------



## TARI (Jan 19, 2005)

Thank you Frederick?? It?s a pleasure??
:D


----------



## TARI (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks for the advice, jeje 8) 

I?ll take care...


----------



## CJ (Jan 19, 2005)

Welcome to VI, TARI! Post a demo when you can


----------



## TARI (Jan 19, 2005)

Hello CJ???
You can check my website to listen my works. The download zone ("descargas" in spanish) is not still available, but it will be soon.
Thank you for your interest?


----------



## Herman Witkam (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi Tari!
Enjoy your time here at V.I.


----------



## TARI (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi Herman??

Thank you?? :D


----------



## Herman Witkam (Jan 19, 2005)

Your website gives a 404 error btw


----------



## TARI (Jan 19, 2005)

I have just tried it and is working OK. perhaps you have an anti pop-ups. Try to disable it.


----------



## Herman Witkam (Jan 19, 2005)

It's working again....It just gave a dead page 10 minutes ago.


----------



## TARI (Jan 19, 2005)

I ?ve been watching your web. Wonderful?? And a lot of works and demos. Congratulations. I hope to talk more times.


----------



## Herman Witkam (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks :wink: 
See you around on V.I.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi Tari,

Got any of your own music you wish to share with us?  I heard the intro music at yer site and it sounded very good!

Take care,
-Sid.


----------



## TARI (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi Sid,
What do you mean with share? My English is not good enough to understand coloquial things. I don?t know if there is a place to upload some music in the forum. Please explain me...and sorry.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi Tari,

We've got a Members Composition Review section here:

http://www.sanctusangelis.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=18

We use it to check out each others work and review it and give comments, critics, advice, the lot... I, as in we, are curious at your work. If you get the change to upload some of it on your site and share it with us here we can get to know your work much better.

But to upload music you need serverspace somewhere, like on your website.

Take care,
-Sid.


----------



## TARI (Jan 19, 2005)

Hello Sid.

In my web site now you can listen fragments of songs in the section "Obras". But you have to wait a little the first time you listen each one. I hope to have the download zone working in a week or less. 
I don?t have many oportunities of sharing my music with composers, so I am happy for your interest. I hope as well listening your works , of course?


----------



## TARI (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi again
I have uploaded to one of my ftp two compositions. I will link in the composers review forum.


----------



## IvanP (Jan 20, 2005)

Hey! Nice to see another Spaniard here  Yo vivo en Espa?a, en Madrid, y hago sobre todo BSOs para Teatro y Cortometrajes (i.e. I live in Spain, in Madrid, doing mostly music for Stage plays and Short films) , welcome!!  

I listened to your music, it's very interesting and I like the mixing. In which documentaries have they been used? 

Take care,

Iv


----------



## TARI (Jan 20, 2005)

Hola Iv?n

Nice to meet you. Yamboo Africa is a documentary for Manos Unidas and Isabel la Catolica is for theatre.
Thank you???

(Bueno, pues encantado de conocerte, que gusto da escribir sin tener que pensar como se dicen las cosas, jeje. Un saludo y gracias. Por cierto, yo vivo en Valladolid)


----------

